# Orlando -- What else besides Disney/Universal



## Sportsamerica (Aug 5, 2011)

Coming in Oct..  Looking for items to do besides Disney/Universal/Seaworld.

Will be travelling with 2 young kids (6 and 8)...  Any suggestions?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2011)

The parks can easily keep you busy for a week - are you avoiding the parks or wondering if they are enough to do?


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sportsamerica said:


> Coming in Oct..  Looking for items to do besides Disney/Universal/Seaworld.
> 
> Will be travelling with 2 young kids (6 and 8)...  Any suggestions?



This site might interest you, p://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g34515-Activities-Orlando_Florida.html.

There are too many items to list. As expected, this list is heavy on Disney but it list plenty of other activities as well


----------



## Sportsamerica (Aug 6, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The parks can easily keep you busy for a week - are you avoiding the parks or wondering if they are enough to do?



Were just at Disney last year and went to all the parks (Stayed on Disney)... We plan on a day at Seaworld already...


----------



## bnoble (Aug 6, 2011)

It would be easy to make a full week out of the Orlando Flex pass: Sea World, Aquatica, the two Universal parks, and Wet-n-Wild.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 6, 2011)

Theres lots to do on  Rt192 in Kissimmee..also a day trip to the beach is not that hard to do. Also St Pete is within reach and well worth the trip to visit the Dali Museum

Im on my way to Orlando in a few hours for 2 nights, and plan to spend all my time at the resort, Tonight Im preparing dinner for some friends that are already there, (in fact I should be packing the ice chest right now) Tomorrow you can find me at the Bonnet Creek Lazy River. or one of the hot tubs. We have no plans to visit Mickey.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 6, 2011)

Go to some of the things that you may not have done when at Disney last time:
Boardwalk
Downtown Disney at night
Visit some of the neater resorts like Animal Kingdom Lodge, Wilderness Lodge, etc.


You may want to go to Gatorland.  I may look a little cheesy, but it's really pretty fun.  

Go to the Kennedy Space Center


----------



## beanie (Aug 6, 2011)

take about an hr ride to the west to one of the beaches or busch gardens .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2011)

The new Legoland park is opening in October.  I would love to see it sometime, but I think we are skipping it our next trip with the grandkids.  

I personally love The Holyland Experience.  It's very inexpensive to visit.  They have a Jerusalem model, and a Bethlehem model.  The grounds are nicely maintained, and they have a water show to music.  The food is reasonable compared to Disney.

It's really a beautiful place, and they have wonderful skits by talented actors, including two passion plays: one inside and one outside.  The outside one is marvelous.  The inside one has lots of angels, and Jesus is regaled in royal colors.  The actor who plays Jesus is very believable.  The various skits were great, and the Bible museum is also interesting.


----------



## terden (Aug 6, 2011)

Sportsamerica said:


> Coming in Oct..  Looking for items to do besides Disney/Universal/Seaworld.
> 
> Will be travelling with 2 young kids (6 and 8)...  Any suggestions?



Kennedy Space Center is a great day trip. Kids would also like an airboat ride. Check with the concierge at your resort for prices.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Aug 6, 2011)

*The real Florida*

A number of years ago, we took a break from Disney and went to explore the "real" FL which we discovered quite close to Orlando!  Some highlights:
- Mount Dora;
- manatee viewing (NB be prepared to "adopt" a manatee!)
- an acquarium where our kids fed manta rays (I don't remember the name, but its in the same area as Mt. Dora!


----------



## dwojo (Aug 6, 2011)

Lego land opens Oct 15th.


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 7, 2011)

Discovery cove is a great experience for the whole family.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 8, 2011)

We went on an airboat ride around Cypress Lake.  Everyone in our party loved in and we saw in excess of 50 alligators.


----------



## Lardan (Aug 8, 2011)

When our children were about the ages of yours, probably one year or so younger we took them to the Pirate Dinner Show.  The kids enjoyed it so much we took them again the following year.

As for theme parks we enjoy Sea World and Aquatica more than the Disneys.
But, different strokes for different folks in this area.  I don't know about your kids, but when ours were very young the rides at Universal were too scary for them.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 8, 2011)

Jumping in on the Legoland comments....

I took my then 14 and 11 yo sons to the one in Carlsbad three years ago and they had a blast.  I was really surprised at how cool it was.  Of course the weather there was amazing.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 8, 2011)

Last Oct my daughter and I had a flex ticket that included Sea World/Aquatica, Busch Gardens and Discovery Cove.  The dolphin swim at Discovery Cove was the highlight of our trip.  The ticket was $200 each after a $50 discount using an AmEx charge card.  Dawn

The yr before we had stayed at The Wilderness Villas and did all of the parks.  The above ticket was great for a non-disney vacation.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 8, 2011)

At Downtown Disney...

Cirque du Soleil La Nouba
Disney Quest  - indoor interactive theme park.  Great rainy day activity.  you can design and ride your very own virtual rollercoaster.


----------

